#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Приезд Дунсей Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.

## Svarog

Друзья, как уже писал , в Москву приедит Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.
Так как в расписани еще есть незаполненные моменты, хотелось бы услышать ваши мнения относительно того, какую тему лекции и Посвящения вы считаете наиболее полезной.
Особенно учитывая то, что Учителя Сакья не часто посещают Россию.
Что думаете?

----------

Pema Sonam (12.02.2012), Маша_ла (09.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2012)

----------


## Choi

> Друзья, как уже писал , в Москву приедит Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.
> Так как в расписани еще есть незаполненные моменты, хотелось бы услышать ваши мнения относительно того, какую тему лекции и Посвящения вы считаете наиболее полезной.
> Особенно учитывая то, что Учителя Сакья не часто посещают Россию.
> Что думаете?


Было бы замечательно, если бы Учителя Сакья начали давать в России Учение по Лам-Дрэ. Ну хотя бы подготовительные лекции - а то мотаться по Австралиям и Франциям никаких денег не хватит  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

> Было бы замечательно, если бы Учителя Сакья начали давать в России Учение по Лам-Дрэ. Ну хотя бы подготовительные лекции - а то мотаться по Австралиям и Франциям никаких денег не хватит


Это было бы замечательно.
Для таких Учений надо подготовить почву.
Всё в наших руках.  :Smilie:

----------


## Choi

> Это было бы замечательно.
> Для таких Учений надо подготовить почву.
> Всё в наших руках.


Хо! Svarog  :Smilie: 
Просить о таких Учениях за ранее, это и называется "начать готовить почву"  :Smilie:  Как говорят в дзэн: "Хочешь взойти на гору - начинай с вершины"  :Smilie: 
Мой приоритет в Учениях Сакья выглядит так:

*1.* Лам-Дрэ (обычное (для учеников) и необычное (для собрания)), /Хеваджра (основы и пути).
*2.* Калачакра, Махамая, Чакрасамвара, Ваджрайогини, Килая, Ямантака, Хаягрива.
*3.* Ваджрапани Бхутодамара, Махакала Панжаранатха, Ваджрасаттва, Курукулла.
*4.* Авалокитешвара, Манджушри, Амитабха, Амитаюс, Бхайшаджьягуру, Симхамукха.

Что-то давалось, но в основном нет, в обчем есть из чего выбирать  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

Если говорить о грандиозных вещах, то, насколько я знаю, сейчас в мире только два человека являются Мастерами Калачакра. Одного из них, Его Святейшество Далай Ламу XIV, не пускают в Россию, а другой - Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин Ринпоче.
Чтобы получить Лам-Дрэ можно съездить в другую страну, а вот Посвящение Калачакра, как всем известно, очень благодатно сказывается на той местности, где оно дается. Что было бы очень кстати нашей стране.

Если же говорить о нынешнем визите Драгоценного Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, то давайте будем реалистами  :Smilie:

----------


## Nara

Ну, если сейчас начать клянчить Ламдрэ и в дальнейшем планомерно продолжать это делать, то лет через несколько - дадут.

----------

Маша_ла (11.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Да, но чтобы кляньчить, надо чтобы было кому кляньчить и для кого  :Smilie: 
Сейчас как таковой сплоченой группы практикующих в традиции Сакья в Москве пока не наблюдается. Хотя многие получали Посвящение Хеваджра и Ваджрайогини от Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина.
У меня кстати большие надежды, что в это приезд Ринпоче удастся собрать группу людей, для дальнейшего продвижения Сакья в России.
И есть человек в Москве, который и Лам-Дрэ получал и относительно легко контактирует с Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризином, Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче и другими Ламами. 
Еще очень важным момент  - финансы. Без помощи спонсоров и в отсутствие активной группы практикующих как то сложно приглашать Лам. Хорошо, что есть добрые и щедрые люди.

Кстати в планах на следующий год пригласить Драгоценную Джецун Кушог для развернутого Посвящения Ваджрайогини. К сожалению, помимо финансов, тут еще зависит от Её здоровья очень многое. Тем не менее, у Джецун Кушог есть сын, который может дать аналогичное Посвящение.
Так что, товарищи, вы активнее требуйте. И главное, помощь еще предлагайте тоже по-активнее. Упомянутый мной ученик Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина в интернетах не тусуется особо, но я вот тусуюсь, так что трясите меня  :Smilie:

----------

Sten (06.02.2012), Маша_ла (09.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2012)

----------


## Choi

Если программа посвящений еще не окончательно составлена, то для общей пользы всех получавших ранее посвящение Хеваджры, хорошо бы получить и посвящение Бхутодамары или Курукуллы - а лучше обоих  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

> Если программа посвящений еще не окончательно составлена, то для общей пользы всех получавших ранее посвящение Хеваджры, хорошо бы получить и посвящение Бхутодамары или Курукуллы - а лучше обоих


Да, было бы неплохо, только до этих посвящений не допустят тех, кто не получал Хеваджра  :Frown: 

*Прошу написать сюда тех, кто получал Посвящение Хеваджры (обязательно) и хотел бы получить Посвящения "красных".*

----------


## Дордже

Svarog, хотелось бы попросить трансляцию Учения в инете для тех кто далеко, но любит Сакью!

----------


## Svarog

> Svarog, хотелось бы попросить трансляцию Учения в инете для тех кто далеко, но любит Сакью!


Очень постараемся!

----------


## YanaYa

Лам-дре! Лам-дре!
месяц учений, конечно, но всё же возможно, в конце концов, особенно, если запланировать на лето.

можно попросить учения по "Оставлению четырёх привязанностей", Teaching on Sachen Kunga Nyingpo’s Parting from the Four Attachments
по сакьяпинскому нёндро, посвящение Тары

----------

Svarog (05.02.2012), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2012)

----------


## Sten

Да, и я мечтаю в ближайшие годы пройти учения по Лам-Дре. Конечно, и я прошу Лам-Дре!)




> Если программа посвящений еще не окончательно составлена, то для общей пользы всех получавших ранее посвящение Хеваджры, хорошо бы получить и посвящение Бхутодамары или Курукуллы - а лучше обоих


Поддерживаю все, что на пользу получившим посвящение Хеваджры. Также очень очень актуальны учения по сакьяпинскому нендро.
Спасибо организаторам и спонсорам!

----------


## Вантус

Попросили бы དཔལ་དུར་ཁྲོད་བདག་པོ་. Очень почтенное божество богатства.

----------


## Svarog

> Попросили бы དཔལ་དུར་ཁྲོད་བདག་པོ་. Очень почтенное божество богатства.


К сожалению, у меня не отобразилось название. Не могли бы кириллицей или латинскими буквами написать?

----------


## Вантус

Кинкара. Дхармапала такой, почитается как бог богатства и защитник от воров, связан с циклом Чакрасамвары и особенно - с Ваджрайогини.

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, нужно намекнуть на Лам Дре в будущем, а пока хорошо бы попросить лекцию про основу основ: Нравственное поведение и Бодхичитту. Особенно про любящую доброту и сострадание. Вот. 
Или, как вариант темы для лекции - о Прибежище, об обетах и падениях, о карме и пр. Мне вообще все интересно))
А посвящения, если будет время, Манджушри, Будды Медицины, Зеленой Тары, ну и, конечно, Хеваджру получить несомненно хорошо было бы..
(Уря!)

Вообще, хорошо бы получить Ваджрайогини - полное учение с комментариями.
И Лам Дре. Но Лам Дре позже.

Как хорошо, что Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче приезжает - он очень особенный и душевный учитель. В общем, святой человек. Все, кто может, должны придти на лекцию, хотя бы для установления связи!

И в этот раз, пжл! Плиз, пор фавор, пипл! Возьмите контактные данные людей, которые будут принимать посвящения в Мск и в Кунпенлинге, чтобы потом желающие могли бы собираться и практиковать вместе полученные учения. Глядишь, может все же, Сакья Центр и появится в Мск, наконец! Контакты людей не забудьте взять. Ученику ЕССТ некогда, Тимур - ты это дело, может, как-то проконтролируешь?))

Ура.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.02.2012), Кунсанг (09.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Кстати, в Кунпенлинге уже, кажется, не осталось отдельных комнат, только места в многоместных комнатах. Так что, если кто еще имеет намерение присутствовать на учениях и размышляет, наверное, имеет смысл поторопиться с резервациями!

А вот какие фотки Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, старшего сына и преемника Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина, я нарыла в сети:

----------


## Svarog

Уточнены темы Учений.

----------

